# Newer players in rideshare/taxi taking on Uber and Lyft



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

> (Bloomberg) -- A number of upstart ride-hailing apps are taking on Uber and Lyft with the promise of treating drivers better.
> 
> Among them are Dallas-based Alto, which hires drivers as employees and gives annual compensation. Empower, based in McLean, Virginia, and Wridz in Austin, Texas give 100% of cab fares to the driver. The Drivers Cooperative in New York promises a share in the profits.
> 
> Drivers for Uber Technologies Inc. and Lyft Inc. have long complained about issues from platform charges to employment status. As quarantines decimated demand for rides, many drivers quit and found unemployment benefits outpaced wages from driving, some shifted into food and grocery delivery, while others sought full-time work. This shift in the power dynamics between drivers and the apps saw the tech giants paying millions in bonuses to lure them back. The new startups can tap into that dissatisfaction. But to win market share they must confront the efficiency with which Uber and Lyft match riders with drivers, and the massive scale of those companies. The incumbents have reported progress in luring and retaining drivers, raising pressure on new entrants to ensure they can compete...


Uber and Lyft Drivers’ Complaints Are a Startup Opportunity


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Heisenburger said:


> Uber and Lyft Drivers’ Complaints Are a Startup Opportunity


You know writers haven't done their homework and are using outdated and/or incorrect info when they still have Has-been Harry Campbell on speed-dial.

Campbell's been a non-entity since at least 2018 if not earlier and even in his "heyday" he was never an advocate for the drivers.

Campbell's a "long time" driver? When did he ever drive more than just barely enough to keep his "street cred"?

Uber takes "almost" 27% in "commission"? LMAO.

Someone in the comments section said he stopped reading after the 27% commission claim.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

The bottom line:


> But to win market share they must confront the efficiency with which Uber and Lyft match riders with drivers, and the massive scale of those companies.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

I find this part amusing because it's a great barometer for measuring how soon they'll each be a has-been:

_



Empower, based in McLean, Virginia, and Wridz in Austin, Texas give 100% of cab fares to the driver.

Click to expand...

_


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> I find this part amusing because it's a great barometer for measuring how soon they'll each be a has-been:


Search the D.C. Board regarding Empower. 

They don't have insurance. 

They were also banned from operating in D.C. by the DFHV if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## MothMan (May 15, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> You know writers haven't done their homework and are using outdated and/or incorrect info when they still have Has-been Harry Campbell on speed-dial.


He is still The Rideshare Guy and his channel still puts out content. That is good enough for journalists looking for quick quotes.


----------



## MothMan (May 15, 2016)

WRIDZ just went live in my market. An ad for them showed up in my Facebook feed so they are doing some advertising too. Right now, they are waving some fees and reimbursing other fees for drivers that sign up in my market. I just started the background check process.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

MothMan said:


> WRIDZ just went live in my market.


Call letters for a local radio station? These must be the end times when one's local radio station can also get them to work physically.


----------

